# Powdered Lab Blocks



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have about a 10lbs tub of powdered lab blocks, just from the left overs at the bottom of the bag. Any suggestions what to do with it? I used to mix it with water and honey/sugar, but I have a bad ant problem in the mousery where ants have even eaten whole litters and killed adult mice, so I'm avoiding sweet stuff in there. Is there anyway to reconstitute it back into solid pellets? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi Autumn, nice to see you still on the forum  I can't help with the lab blocks, they aren't something I have used before. But I know some pretty good natural - chemical free ways to rid ants if you like? I'll dig out some links if you are interested


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I've read of people using that to make things by adding oats, water, and whatever, then baking on low heat until dry. I suppose like crackers?

I'm always amazed to hear of people who have mice that will eat sweet things. None of mine have ever prefered anything sweetened.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

What about just mixing it with plain water and putting it on a paper plate? An older mouse might enjoy it.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Hi Autumn, nice to see you still on the forum  I can't help with the lab blocks, they aren't something I have used before. But I know some pretty good natural - chemical free ways to rid ants if you like? I'll dig out some links if you are interested


 Yes please! I have an ant spray that I used to use, but you have apply it every month or so to be really effective, and since that involved moving all the mice out of the shed (20+ cages...) spraying, and then waiting 2-3 days for the odor to die down, it wasn't worth it. Also, I worried about the effects of the chemicals on my little ones, especially for any who get out by accident and are running around on the sprayed surfaces.



ThatCertainGlow said:


> I've read of people using that to make things by adding oats, water, and whatever, then baking on low heat until dry. I suppose like crackers?
> 
> I'm always amazed to hear of people who have mice that will eat sweet things. None of mine have ever preferred anything sweetened.


I've heard of this too, but I don't know what to add and how long to cook it for, and what temp. I worry about burning it, setting off the smoke alarm, making a horrible stench, and being banned from the kitchen again. Yes, AGAIN. Don't ask. A good cook, I am not. The best of my skills was making a bowl of cereal in the morning, and then I found out I'm lactose intolerant... If you can find exact instructions, I'll try that. I suppose I have enough of the powder to experiment, I just worry about the entire kitchen banning incident.



Demonic Hope said:


> What about just mixing it with plain water and putting it on a paper plate? An older mouse might enjoy it.


Actually, I did have one old mouse that lived an extra few months on that stuff, but I was also adding a pinch of sugar and some KMR for added nutrition. I don't know if they'd take it plain, but I'll try that.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Here we go, just a few ideas.

I did a diploma in Aromatherapy last year and whilst I do understand that some people just don't hold with it's principals or methods, I would urge anyone with pest problems (ants, beetles, bees/wasps) to give some of the essential oils a try. They are chemical free, last for ages and DO work on pests, you just have to find the one that works for your problem 

For some general things to try, try this link http://www.ourhomemadehappiness.com/201 ... -ants.html

I thought the chalk and baby powder idea was interesting, I hadn't heard that one before. It needs to be quite a thick line and not inside mouse tubs/boxes, but if you know where they are coming from, you could try that.

Try getting some essential oils, preferably therapy grade. Peppermint, Eucalyptus and Lemon are recommended the most. Get a spray bottle and fill it with water. Add 20 drops of each oil, guessing that the spray bottle is probably going to be a litre or there abouts in size. Spray on floors, skirting boards etc (not on wall papered walls or the like), any cracks in windowsils etc. Therapeutic oils are chemical etc free and perfectly fine for humans to inhale and in weaker dilutions, I've never had a problem spraying them in rooms with mice - or any other pets - though I wouldn't in the case of a fish tanks with a filter as oils will settle on water surfaces. I wouldn't spray inside mouse tubs or boxes either for that reason.

Also read that Liquid peppermint soap, diluted in a squirt bottle will kill them.

Trace the ant column back to their point of entry. Set any of the following items at the entry area in a small line, which ants will not cross: cayenne pepper, citrus oil (can be soaked into a piece of string), lemon juice, cinnamon or coffee grounds.

Had to have a quick read up to refresh my memory, but these should help at least mostly. As always, just use your common sense, don't use or spray anything near the mice that you think might be harmful and if you can use things outside the mouse tubs on floors and walls etc, it's better to do that 

I might stick up a thread at some point later today with some ideas, coz *I* think it's always worth trying chemical free, natural methods before shop bought sprays etc, particularly with kids and animals about


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

As for the ants... The oils sound interesting, but I personally can't risk using them like that. Too easily allergic to so many things, I'd hate for my tolerance list to get shorter faster. I've already mostly lost lemongrass, which I loved.  Not sure if that's any issue for you/your family, my health problems are not really normal. What is pretty much fool proof, with the right setup, involves diatomaceous earth.

If the mouse housing is on something free standing w/legs, you can clean that really well, then set each leg into a relatively deep container/cup filled with DE. Nothing like an ant should be able to get through that moat, ever again. Stops mites, and such too. The idea is they should be crossing an expanse of DE, with no shelter. If you don't have anything freestanding, then hope something else works for you. Good luck.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are both really good ideas, I'll try it. I do have a tendancy to be allergic to the weirdest things. You've heard of animal testing? I kid you not, my family tried some animal meds on ME to see how it felt. :roll: But anyway, I'll try those suggestions. My shelves are attached to walls so the DE idea would be hard for me, but I'm looking into building freestanding racks, so that would be great to try. The solid line of baby powder is infeasible, but an essential oil spray could work out. I'll just dab a little on my skin to try it first! :lol:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hope you have some luck with these suggestions. It's certainly worth doing a skin test on yourself first! Peppermint and lemon are quite gentle but Eucalyptus is a little stronger if you have sensitive skin. If you wear lemon for whatever reason in the sun it may cause you to burn quicker. So be aware of those x


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

reconstituting lab blocks, add small amount of water and then press together high pressure is best then leave to dry either naturally or placed in oven on a low setting.

High pressure press can be made using a ice cube thing preferably metal couple pieces of wood same size as ice cube maker one for top one for base and placing in a vice and clamping together. Overfill the ice cube thing so that you get a good compression of the mix.

Hope this helps.


----------

